# Acer Apire V5 touchpad not working



## wickedfaery (Nov 24, 2013)

Hello!!

I have windows 8. My touchpad is not working. The pointer is not visible on my screen anywhere! I have tried Acer recovery to re install i believe and it still says in the device manager that the "Synaptics touchpad device is not working, not present, or does not have all drivers installed (Code 24)". And there is a yellow triangle next to the mouse in the device manager. which was so hard to find! I had to hit "view" at the top and click "show hidden icons". Why would the touchpad be hidden?? lol anyways...I hit the Ctrl key and it does the circle where the pointer should be. I have a touchscreen so where ever I touch that's where the circle is. No pointer though. Any Ideas?? It has been asking me to update to windows 8.1...if I try that would that help?? thank goodness this is a touchscreen or i wouldn't even be able to ask for help. Please let me know anything! thank you!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Hit Fn and the touchpad function key (the hand) simultaneously.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Restart the computer and boot into *Setup* (Bios) go to Integrated Peripherals and look for* Touchpad *and *Legacy USB.* If either or both are disabled using your arrow key, *Enable* them.


----------



## wickedfaery (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks Corday for your reply, I did try that already and still nothing  And thank you too spunk.funk for your reply too...I am not really sure how to even go about booting into setup..lol..i dont know too much about computers. Don't i have to hold a windows key and hit one of the "F" buttons?? i dont want to screw anything up. Thanks guys!!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

To Enter *Setup* (Bios) you restart the computer and on the computer manufacturers logo screen, you should have a quick message to* Press (key) to Enter Setup*. this is usually the *F2* key but may be different on your machine, depending on manufacturer.


----------

